# Deber - Tener que



## egitto78

Hola,
¿Cuàl es la diferencia entre _deber_ y _tener que..._ ?
¿Cuando debo ( ¿o tengo que?) utilizar el verbo deber y cuando el verbo tener + que ?
gracias.


----------



## traduttrice

A mi criterio no hay diferencias en el sentido de la frase; en Argentina se usa definitivamente "tengo que...", "debo" suena mucho más formal.

ej 1)
*Debo* cortar/colgar porque tocaron el timbre
*Tengo* *que* cortar porque tocaron el timbre

ej 2)
*Debo* llamar al médico para mi control anual
*Tengo que* llamar al médico para mi control anual

Seguramente alguien más experto que yo y que mejor sabe usar el español, sabrá darte una respuesta más precisa.


----------



## Cristina.

Tener que + infinitivo: expresa obligación _(tienes que marcharte; cuando cruces, tienes que mirar a ambos lados de la calle)_ o necesidad (_ tienes que creerme; es peligroso, tenemos que ir con precaución)_
Deber + infinitivo: expresa también una obligación, pero se da entender que la persona que la expresa es el origen de lo dicho, mientras que con tener que se da a entender que es una obligación motivada por la situación; es decir, tener que es más enérgico que deber :
_Mira, creo que debes ponerte a trabajar cuanto antes. Yo a tu edad ya lo hacía._
_Mira, no tenemos mucho dinero y por eso tienes que ponerte a trabajar ya y traer un sueldo más a casa. _
_(Gramática de la lengua española)_

_Tener que expresa más obligación que deber, el cual es más moral, algo que hay que hacer porque es lo correcto, y, en cambio, en tener que hay una necesidad u obligación absoluta._
_Por ejemplo: Debes estudiar más/ Debes ayudar a tu madre/ Debes aparcar bien si no quieres que te pongan una multa (deber moral, consejo)/ __Debes informar a la policía si ves algo sospechoso (no es obligatorio, es un deber moral)/Debes tomar precauciones (no es obligatorio)_
_Tienes que pagar la luz/tienes que aparcar bien (obligación)/ no tienes que declarar si no quieres(no es obligatorio)/tienes que auxiliar a la víctima de un accidente (es obligatorio, no es un deber moral, si no lo haces incurres en omisión del deber de socorro) _


----------



## Hasu

Hola,
¿Se puede decir ''tengo que tener''?

Gracias.


----------



## honeyheart

Sí, por ejemplo: "tengo que tener paciencia".


----------



## Neuromante

Pero suena fatal...


La explicación de Cristina es muy buena, sobre todo los ejemplos, que están muy claros.


Añado algo:
Sí dices "Debo dejar de fumar" es un propósito: Si dices "Tengo que dejar de fumar" es por enfermedad u obligación de algún tipo.
Sí dices "Debo beber más agua" es porque bebes poca: Si dices "Tengo que beber más agua" puede ser por ese motivo o porque estás haciendo algo que te ha dado mucha sed.
Aunque la frontera es muy débil, cuidado. La intención es muy importante (Segundo párrafo de Cristina)


----------



## Zio Gilito

Muy buenos ejemplos, Neuromante
Por lo demás yo diría simplemente que, en un habla coloquial, son más o menos iguales. Pero "tener que" es muuuucho más usado que "deber"... ¿ocurre lo mismo en italiano?


----------



## ursu-lab

Zio Gilito said:


> Muy buenos ejemplos, Neuromante
> Por lo demás yo diría simplemente que, en un habla coloquial, son más o menos iguales. Pero "tener que" es muuuucho más usado que "deber"... ¿ocurre lo mismo en italiano?



In che senso? In italiano si usa quasi sempre un solo verbo: "dovere" per indicare obbligatorietà (devo trovarmi un lavoro), intenzione (devo migliorare il mio inglese), probabilità (squilla il telefono, dev'essere Mario), ecc. 

Il dubbio (di un italiano) sull'uso di "tener que"/"deber"/"deber de"/"haber que" nasce proprio dal dover dividere correttamente i casi in cui usare un verbo o un altro in spagnolo.
L'altra costruzione verbale italiana "avere da + infinito" si usa praticamente solo nell'espressione "ho da fare" o simili.


----------



## Zio Gilito

Intendevo cuando ci si parla colloquialmente


----------



## ursu-lab

Zio Gilito said:


> Intendevo quando ci si parla colloquialmente


 

Continuo a non capire il senso della tua domanda. Il verbo dovere non è  certo italiano aulico o letterario. Noi abbiamo solo il verbo dovere che copre il 99% dei casi, quindi se  parliamo colloquialmente lo usiamo allo stesso modo. 
Le frasi che ti ho scritto come esempio sono normalissime, no? 
A meno che tu non ti riferisca ai vari dialetti o alle lingue regionali, ovvio... Ma a questo punto si apre un mondo di varianti locali che spesso non c'entrano niente con l'italiano.


----------



## Zio Gilito

Allora, intendevo semplicemente che io appena uso il verbo "deber", per essempio, in questo caso: "squilla il telefono, dev'essere Mario", puoi dire: "suena el telefono, debe ser Mario", ma io direi _sempre_: "suena el teléfono, _será_ Mario". "Deber" se usa sobre todo en normas, muy poco en el lenguaje hablado


----------



## ursu-lab

Zio Gilito said:


> ¿ocurre lo mismo *en italiano*?



La tua domanda riguardava l'italiano e io ti ho risposto in italiano con parole italiane. 
Credo che ci sia stato un equivoco, perché a quanto vedo tu continui a parlare dello spagnolo con esempi in spagnolo (tutti traducibili con "dovere", come ti ho già indicato)...

Squilla il telefono, *dev'essere *Mario -> è una frase semplice e banale usata dalle Alpi a Lampedusa, sia nello scritto che nel parlato.


----------



## annapo

Zio Gilito said:


> Muy buenos ejemplos, Neuromante
> Por lo demás yo diría simplemente que, en un habla coloquial, son más o menos iguales. Pero "tener que" es muuuucho más usado que "deber"... ¿ocurre lo mismo en italiano?


 
Come ti ha già detto Ursula, in italiano pressocchè l'unico modo per esprimere "dovere" è "dovere" 
lo usiamo per il dovere inteso *come ipotesi*: deve essere tardi
per esprimere un *impegno personale* : devo smettere di fumare
per l'obbligo dovuto a *cause esterne*: devo lavorare fino a che non ho completato l'analisi
per esprimere *probabilità*: squilla il telefono, dev'essere mio marito 
per esprimere *obbligo morale*: devo aiutare i più deboli
*o costrizione*: si deve allacciare la cintura in auto

e questa condizione crea qualche difficoltà agli italiani, visto che non solo lo spagnolo, ma anche il portoghese, l'inglese e il tedesco ammettono più modi di esprimere "dovere"


----------



## Zio Gilito

Addesso capisco tutto. Grazie, Annapo and Ursu-lab


----------

